
How to Work and Travel Around the World for One Year? - franrull
http://blog.mobilejazz.com/how-to-work-travel-around-the-world-for-one-year/
======
gamechangr
It maybe the wrong time to travel around the world my friend!

At least I would tread carefully around Europe and the Middle East.

~~~
franrull
I won't be travelling to Middle East however, in a more general sense, there
have always been problems in the world and we shouldn't let them drive the
course of our lives, in my humble opinion, that is.

